

Any mobile entrepreneurs in the house? - samratjp

Fellow mobile hackers,<p>I am looking for some partners for summer YC. If you are passionate about the mobile scene, hit me up.<p>Cheers!
======
marcus
Not really a good idea to co-found with someone you've known for only a few
days.

Either aim for the Winter session, find a co-founder and start working with
him (even if it's only part time) on your project or try to go solo now.

~~~
samratjp
Thanks - sounds like a good idea.

------
davidw
I'm working on a programming language for mobile phones, Hecl:
<http://www.hecl.org>. I'm pretty sure I'm a hacker and not an entrepreneur,
though, and in any case I'm not available this summer. I am starting to think
about the winter session.

~~~
samratjp
In any case, kudos with hecl - sounds cool.

------
samratjp
1800sam@gmail.com

------
ideas101
and your email contact is??

